# Gnome and KDE compiling problems



## Desreguard (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have tried to install both GNOME2 and KDE4 from source on FreeBSD 8.1. They both compile for a few hours and then get 'Error code 1' errors.

For KDE4

```
Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/OPenEXR
*** Error Code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebased-runtime
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
```

What the hell is Error code 1? I updated my ports with *portsnap fetch extract*. Is there a difference between that and using CVSup? Because I can't figure out how to update with CVSup. My whole goal here is to have an optimized kernel with x11 and a GUI installed. And every time I try to compile my kernel it says it can't find the config file even though it is sitting in the directory that I'm in, /usr/src. Any help from the experts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 30, 2011)

```
cd /usr
/bin/rm -rf obj
env -i make -DNO_PROFILE buildkernel KERNCONF=[custom name]
```
The paths there may not be the same as yours.  I always try to explicity follow a guide somewhere on the web, except after the first time where I have it all documented on the machine. (30 or so steps in all for an update,
with a custom kernel.) Maybe post the build lines and errors?
..........

```
cd /usr/ports/graphics/OpenEXR
ls -lac work
# see a configure already done?
make install # or pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/OpenEXR-# beforehand.
portmaster -d -B -i -P x11/kde4   # though I never have used kde...
# that line above if the /portmaster/ is installed should interactively
# step through the configurations before attempting the install...
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2011)

Installing ports and compiling a kernel are two entirely separate things. Don't combine them in one topic, you will be confused even more. This topic is in the Ports section of the forums, so replies should be about the KDE/Gnome installation problems.


----------

